# SurfinSapo tries out Reverse Sear method....



## surfinsapo (Oct 17, 2007)

Well yall got me to try the revrse sear method mentioned here. I just followed Larry's instructions. Indirect heat until center of meat is 100 degrees. Then grill until center of meat is 125 degrees. Then rest for 15 minutes.. Worked out perfect. Tastes and looks much better than the traditional method I use to grill steaks. Hats off to Finney & Larry.. thank yall for sharing that technique... 

<object classid="clsid27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000" width="437" height="370" id="viddler"><param name="movie" value="http://www.viddler.com/player/b95c3b04/"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><embed src="http://www.viddler.com/player/b95c3b04/" width="437" height="370" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowScriptAccess="always" allowFullScreen="true" name="viddler"></embed></object>


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2007)

Steak looked great man.
Yer getting better in front of the camera too.

11 minutes was a tad long but you covered some good info
Thanks
I may try that now too bro

wow


----------



## surfinsapo (Oct 17, 2007)

Mike Hedrick said:
			
		

> Steak looked great man.
> Yer getting better in front of the camera too.
> 
> 11 minutes was a tad long but you covered some good info
> ...


Watch my videos at work and they aren't long enough,,,,


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 18, 2007)

Sapo, fantastic step by step video and you did it perfectly!  Wasn't long at all as far as I was concerned!  It's 6:30am right now and I'm drooling!  Very juicy juicy steak bud!!!


----------



## Buffarilo (Oct 18, 2007)

Looking good SS my favorite steak. Thanks for the vid.


Peace brother

Buffarilo


----------



## 007bond-jb (Oct 18, 2007)

Looks like the we crossed into a new frontier. Way to go SS.


----------



## allie (Oct 18, 2007)

Great job, SS!


----------



## BONE HEADS (Oct 18, 2007)

Great lookig steak SS.


----------



## Cliff H. (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice work Sapo. 

The steak looks fantastic.

How did your probe wire hold up at sear temps ?


----------



## surfinsapo (Oct 18, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Nice work Sapo.
> 
> The steak looks fantastic.
> 
> How did your probe wire hold up at sear temps ?


Good I guess. It worked all the way through the video. Is there a better way to protect the prob? Is it the prob that has problems or the wire going to it on high heat? It only got up to 136 max degrees...Someone brief me on prob precautions...


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 18, 2007)

surfinsapo said:
			
		

> Cliff H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sapo I think in that particular cooking instance you will be fine.  However I wouldn't use it like that on a higher heat cook.  I would highly recommend you get a Thermapen, you will never know what you did without it!


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks for the video surfin' dude 8)


----------



## KyBlueBBQ (Oct 18, 2007)

Good Job SS


----------



## Finney (Oct 19, 2007)

I've heard a little bit about this 'method'.   :roll: 

Good job SS.  8)


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 20, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> I've heard a little bit about this 'method'.   :roll:
> 
> Good job SS.  8)



Who are you?


----------

